# Cut-N-Crown is new here, but have been around crown molding for some time



## cutncrown

Hey everyone, we are cut n crown and have been around the crown molding industry for over 12 years. Many before that just cutting it but 12 with our jig. We are the inventor of the cut and install crown molding system, we threw our website out for you to check out our product but appreciate just getting to know all of you, we have probably seen many of you at woodworking shows all over the U.S. Thanks for checking us out and look forward to any questions you may have on any crown or trim project, with or with out our jig. Always glad to help!


----------



## Tom R

News Flash:

You cut the opposite angle from the other side so you're cutting 'down' through the face of the crown.

Through-cutting the crown in the upside-down position, - - meaning the saw-teeth are pushing 'out' through the face (and in mid-air, no less), - - won't do much for a stain-grade finish.

I'd stick to D.I.Y. sites . . .


----------



## Scribbles

Welcome, do the same thing over and over and you will make a bunch of money. And crown is simple you just need to think upside down and backwards. lol...


Welcome brother hope you have thick skin. It’s a bumpy ride.


----------



## Scribbles

I just watched your video. Just use crown stops. You are just making it more complicated than it needs to be.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Short boards are finger eaters...

There is no air?

You could just cope it and not have to move the saw around.

hi.


----------



## Scribbles

coping is for sissies, just sain:whistling


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

WarnerConstInc. said:


> hi.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Scribbles said:


> coping is for sissies, just sain:whistling


I must be a giant sissy.:laughing:


----------



## Tom R

Here's the other thing.

You would need to know what you want the spring angle to be before you 'sprung' for it, - - not after you got it home . . . 

.


----------



## bconley

Welcome, we're all upside down and backwards around here you'll fit right in


----------



## Railman

I see no advantage to this system. In an atempt to make things simpler, it actually complicates things. Nested crown cutting is simple once you understand the basics.

As previously mentioned, it's "upside down backwards" nested in the saw. That means that the saw table = the ceiling, & the fence = the wall. I've seen spring angles change from one piece to the next, on the same trim delivery. A std premade holding jig won't accomadate that condition. We never even used saw stops. All we did was check the crown right in the saw. Once we checked the angle, we just marked the table & fence so all the cuts could be held at the necesary angle. Sometimes, we even had to modify the back side so all the pieces matched. 
If you can market what you've got, it only proves "one is born every minute"
Joe


----------



## Tom R

Railman said:


> If you can market what you've got, it only proves "one is born every minute"
> Joe



Right, - - that's how I see it.

One would be buying additional parts to perform operations that the saw already performs without them.

And there's actually more disadvantages than advantages to it, - - for instance, - - the cut-off (hopefully short) being in mid-air, - - as opposed to _both_ sides of the length resting on saw table/fence.

Also, more parts to hold secure.

And I don't see where it's any less confusing to an inexperienced person to hold it in some new (unorthodox) direction.

If they need to follow pictures to make the cuts, - - one direction's no different than the other.

It seems somewhat clever but actually deceptive at the same time.

.


----------



## cutncrown

Good Discussion, Talking Crown Molding Is Our First Love!


----------



## cutncrown

Tom R said:


> News Flash:
> 
> You cut the opposite angle from the other side so you're cutting 'down' through the face of the crown.
> 
> Through-cutting the crown in the upside-down position, - - meaning the saw-teeth are pushing 'out' through the face (and in mid-air, no less), - - won't do much for a stain-grade finish.
> 
> I'd stick to D.I.Y. sites . . .


Great Point and we Love your use of the excited news flash and are even more excited to show you our video covering your view point! http://youtu.be/fj7Vo5omgik


----------



## sevonty

I am the only one that cuts my crown flat faceing the same way it would be viewed on the wall?


----------



## Scribbles

sevonty said:


> I am the only one that cuts my crown flat faceing the same way it would be viewed on the wall?


yup, get stops, or make a frame, cut it upside down and backward


----------

